# Isotta-Fraschini Asso



## red admiral (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had photographs/drawings or details of the Isotta-Fraschini Asso 1000 engine. It was developed during the 1920s and 30s and eventually produced about 2300ps from 57l in the marinised version.

Thanks


----------



## Dogwalker (Apr 10, 2006)

Bore 150 mm, stroke 180 mm, don't know the weight, but it's probably around 800 kg or something less.

I don't have good photos, 
In these pictures the engine is in the background
















And here is mounted.









photos www.ottocubano.com

the structure il almost identical to that of the Asso 750, that you can find here: http://www.enginehistory.org/vicenzi.htm


----------



## red admiral (Apr 10, 2006)

Grazie.

I'm thinking less than 800kg weight considering the take-off weights of the M.67


----------



## Dogwalker (Apr 11, 2006)

Some more informations.
The Asso 1000 and the Asso 750 had the same overall dimensions and the same basement. Infact the engine of the M67, now usually called "Asso 1000", at that time was called Asso 750-M (meaning a special racing version of the Asso 750 with bigger displacement), and subsequently became the Asso 1000 with the adding of the reductor and of the centrifugal single-stage supercharger (both visible in the first and second pictures above).
To avoid the backfires problems of the Fiat AS-5 / AS-6 (caused by the too long carburetors' duct more than by the 87 octane fuel), the more powerful versions of the Asso 1000 (and those of the 750 too) were fitted with the 6 carburetors, one every three cylindres, between the cylindres' bank with very short ducts.
The fuel consumption of the Isotta Fraschini W18 family was of 200-215gr/hp-h (it depends of the carburetors' type).


----------



## Dogwalker (Apr 15, 2006)

Finally.
This is the Isotta Fraschini Asso 1000 showed at the Vigna di Valle Museum (the normal version with external carburetors).


----------



## italian roamer (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, all of you! I just wanted to make you knaw that the sons of Isotta Fraschini Asso series is still in production, here in Italy, and is a marine fast diesel engine, three- rowed and flywheelless, named CRM 18 W .Best wishes and, if you want to know more, here I am


----------



## Trautloft (Mar 13, 2008)

wonderful pics, thanks


----------



## FabioRAF (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi, these are my friends:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eK69X3H1Oc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvTL8KFSnuQ_

Ciao
Fabio


----------

